# Redz



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ive had my redz for over a year and couple of months and one of them recently has a big belly that never goes in, do you think shes full of eggs?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

dunno but one of mine has the same thing always had a bigger belly but never and eggs or nothing so i sure hope so that means ima make some money but i belive thats true


----------



## integra (Oct 9, 2005)

One of mine is getting a rounded bellie as well and she is starting to get darker, fins are almost jet black!


----------

